# looking for larger aquarium 100$ or less if possible



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

looking for anything 20+G less then 100g though for no more then 100$ if possible


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-22-gallon-rimless-tank-38049/


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

beautiful keep any fish in it blurry?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are looking for tank and stand, I have a 40G breeder tank and custom stand. Send me a PM  if you are interested.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

Pm'd DBam and thanks for all your advice blurry


----------

